

Twitter got hacked? It looks like a very big one. - myth_drannon
https://twitter.com/search?q=twitter%20hacked&src=typd&f=realtime
All my followers got direct messages.
======
hdragomir
It's just a new spambot. So far, none of the "high profile" accounts have been
having trouble.

